# Very THICK mane and tail



## cjessy (Feb 24, 2008)

I am currently interested in a paint mare and I am really unsure if she has been groomed properly her whole life! A lady gave her to my trainer! Anyways, I was grooming her and brushing her mane and it was very thick and greasy. Her tail, she didn't like it being brushed, she would get really figity! What is a good detangler and wash? She is not mine yet, I am waiting for her 60 day training, which she is doing fabulous in, but I am starting my tack box already! Any suggestions?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I would recomend any of the Mane N' Tail or Cowboy Magic products. They are the best.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Mane 'N Tail shampoo and conditioner to wash and show sheen or MTG for a regular detangler. Although MTG is used to promote hair growth, so that might not be the best.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Mane and tail detangler works like a charm.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

show sheen i swear by it


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I like just using regular human shampoo. I use Suave, my trainer uses Tresseme (sp?). Anyways, get the mane and tail wet, suds it up good and wash it out. If it is really thick and greasy you may have to do this a couple of times. Then put conditioner on it and try to work it through. Rinse just a little bit out and then comb gently. The remaining conditioner works as a detangler. Just wash it out after you get it detangled. Hope that helps and have fun with the new one!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

get the tail and mane REALLY wet and then a good shampoo and conditioner (making sure to wash out all the conditioner cause that can make it greasy) and then show sheen FTW! (for the win) ...


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am agreeing with Phantomcolt18 all the way here!! I always have show sheen!! Its like a necessity for my horses ha ha ha 8)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Once it has been shampood and conditioned properly, adding showsheen at the end will help you detangle everything.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Laser Sheen/Show Sheen both work great and they wont leave her tail greasy!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Mane and tail..... it's amazing.... even though I have a lot of experience because when I was a kid my mom thought that the mane and tail products were for people :roll: incase you want to know it actually works, but I'd recommend not trying it on yourself :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How did you make out?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> How did you make out?


My hair was shiny, healthy, and clean not to mention tangle free :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Talk about testing a product :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Show sheen!!


----------



## MistyAcres (Feb 29, 2008)

I use 3 Minute Miracle - shampoo tail, comb, apply the 3 minute miracle, comb, braid and wrap. Keeps tail moisturized and helps stimulate growth.
In a pinch, mineral oil works wonders also and kelps with fly control.


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with mudypony cowboy magic works the best with my haflinger and her thick mane.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Absorbine's Santa Fe is by far the best detangler I've used. I used Mane N Tail for awhile, then both Show Sheen and Cowboy Magic, and was never satisfied. A friend recommended Santa Fe and I don't think I'll ever try anything else again. Instantly my horse's hair is tangle-free, silky, and shiny. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Be careful with Cowboy Magic - some horses have reactions to it.

I use Canter Mane and Tail. My boy gets ringlets - works like a charm!


----------



## Ahsisi (Apr 13, 2009)

Show sheen, Infusium 23, Baby Shampoo, Quic Silver (for the white...don't let it sit too long or she will turn purple!!!)...good luck!


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

mlkarel2010 said:


> Talk about testing a product :lol:


Mane and Tail Shampoo and Conditioner can be used for humans. it's sold in all the stores near me and I use it all the time. it's great for people with really thick hair.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Yup, mane & tail can be used for humans. I buy mane & tail at Krogers and its a bit cheaper than at the tack store! I use it because its one of the few shampoo & conditioners out there that does not make my head itch and keeps my hair looking good. Great stuff for horse or human.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

silicone spray is great, makes em really shiny, dont put it on if you wish to plait though


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Cowboy Magic and Mane N' Tail are really good. And Absorbine and Vetrolin products usually work good, too. I buy Mane N' Tail shampoo and conditioner by the gallons. I even used it on my dog once. lol


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Mane N Tail is the ONLY shampoo I use on my dogs. One of them gets itchy and smelly if I try to use any other shampoo, especially the dog ones that are supposed to get rid of the itch!


----------

